# Cat not well after neuter surgery



## kgrey (Jan 19, 2005)

My male himalayan is not doing well after neuter surgery. He had to have abdominal surgery for an undescended testicle. He is on Buprenex for pain. Since surgery he is having pain when urinating. He spiked a fever of over 104 two days after surgery (Thursday night). Brought him to ER vet. They gave me antibiotics assuming Urinary system infection (results of urinalysis were still pending from regular vet). He spent today at the regular vet because this morning he was breathing very rapidly (132 breaths per min). His fever has gone down to 103.5. Vet said his lungs and heart sound fine. Urinalysis shows struvite crystals...no infection (??) He was frantic on the ride home...which is not like him...panting like crazy. Now that he has settled down at home he is still breathing rapidly (90 - 100 breaths per min). He won't drink water. He loved to play in and drink water. He was almost always soaking wet. Female himmie spayed at the same time...she won't drink either...been feeding it to them out of a syringe. It's been 3 days since surgery and all he wants to do is sleep (female too). They won't even get up to eat...I've been hand feeding them wet food and crunchies. Is this normal??? Am I just being a frantic kitty mom? I can't stand seeing them this way...it is tearing my heart out. How long before they are felling better? Are these symptoms my boy has normal or is there something wrong? My gut tells me there is something more wrong with him.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

did they say any more about the crystals in the urine? has he gone to the bathroom since you brought him home?

its possible he could be blocked, although I really think that would have been checked into while he was at the vet.

I do think its strange that both of them are acting so out of it. How old are they? I know its a silly question - but how much do they weigh and what is the Buprenex dose?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry you guys are going through this. It's awful!
I would go with your gut and bring them to another vet for a second opinion, pronto. 
Just a thought, have they taken any xrays? It is possible they left something in him accidently (like a piece of gauze)? I hope not but, at this point, I wouldn't rule anything out.
Please let us know how they are doing.
Good luck.


----------



## kgrey (Jan 19, 2005)

My little girl (Lainey) is 8 months she is 7 1/2 lbs and they have her on .15 mls. My little man (Monte) is 6 months and 7 lbs. His dose was bumped up to .25 mls by the ER vet...though I've only been giving him .2... or slightly over. He actually doesn't seem to be in as much pain as my girl. Monte has been able to pass urine...it is slow and painful though he has gone since coming home from the vet w/out too much trouble...no crying. I called the ER vet's office to ask about the rapid breathing...they said it is how cats cool a fever...like panting. They said I should put his feet in cool water to help lower temp. This seems to be working...he's also sleeping on one of my large metal baking sheets  His breathing is not so rapid anymore. I've cracked the window a bit to let the cool New England air in too. He seems more comfy now. They also indicated that the pain meds can cause a slight fever...but not as high as Monte's. Gave them the pain meds again. Lainey seems to need them...Monte not so much. He seems to be doing better. I have a 4 year old himmie (Mikki)...her incision became infected (Dr's weren't sure why...different vet) and I don't remember her having this hard of a time. I can't wait to have them trashing the house again.....


----------

